# Tartar Sauce Recipe?



## Chris Couture

I hate most of the store bought stuff. Most contains too much lemon for me. I like the Ken's Steak House tartar sauce but they don't sell it here. I found it online and will order some but we are having a fish fry at work on Friday and I need to whip something up.



Does anyone have a good recipe that they use or know of a good brand that doesn't taste like ass? 



Thanks in advance


----------



## BADBOY69

Chris, pm "craasch210" AKA Chris Raasch, his is simple but the best you'll find! Anyone who has been to his house for a cookout can attest to this...we even get him to make it when we cook at the shop!


----------



## Chris Couture

Thanks! I'll send him a PM.


----------



## hebegb

I made a simple one with mayo, wickles spicy pickles and wickles pepper strips, it was awesome!


----------



## Xanadu

> *Chris Couture (10/7/2008)*I hate most of the store bought stuff. Most contains too much lemon for me. I like the Ken's Steak House tartar sauce but they don't sell it here. I found it online and will order some but we are having a fish fry at work on Friday and I need to whip something up.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a good recipe that they use or know of a good brand that doesn't taste like ass?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




I think they have Ken's at Apple Market, but I make mine like regular and add stone ground mustard and sirachi. Yummy, but I like hot.


----------



## hebegb

I love sirachi on fried fish and damn near anything!!!!!


----------



## smbasstn

My tarter recipe for baked and deep fried walleye and crappie:

1 TBS lemon juice

1 Cup mayo

1 TBS capers chopped

1 TBS onion chopped

1 tsp garlic chopped

1/2 tsp salt

1/4 cup dill pickle, chopped

1/4 cup sweet pickle, chopped

! TBS fresh dill chopped fine

a little cyanne pepper to taste


----------



## Chris Couture

Thanks!


----------



## FOODDUDE

What ever recipe you use make sure that you use a good mayo like helmans , no cheap stuff , my $.02 .


----------



## FishinFL

Best local is at the Fishouse. I dont know if they sell it in volume though. It has a smoke flavor...


----------



## Chris Couture

Thanks for all the replies and PM's on this one! I ended up taking a mix of the recipes and making a batch tonight.



Basically it was something like this:



Chopped up 1 onion in the processor

Added maybe 30 capers

maybe 1 cup of dill relish

maybe 1 cup of sweet relish

ran the processor to chop that all up



Added that to the blender along with:



3 or so cups Kraft Real Mayo

2 or so cups Miracle Whip

1 medium lemon squeezed

a bit of sugar and a bit of cayenne pepper



It was soupy at first (because of the blender) but had a good flavor. After sitting the fridge for a little while, it firmed back up. Hopefully it taste OK because I've got a bunch...



Also made some Cocktail sauce but that's pretty bullet proof...


----------



## mpmorr

Good luck man, sounds delicious. The longer it sits, the better it get's.:bowdown


----------



## Hangout

Chris, many, many years ago, Morrison's Cafeteria had some of the best tartar sauce around. I did a Google search and this is what I came up with. Warning: I have not tried this.

'This is not a clone - Morrison's gave the recipe to the food editor of the Louisville Courier-Journal' 

1/4 lb cabbage 
1 small onion 
1 or 2 strips green bell pepper 
1 cup plus 2 Tbsp real mayonnaise
1/4 cup dill relish 

Place cleaned cabbage, onion and green pepper in blender or food processor Process to fine pulp. 

Place cabbage mixture in a bowl and stir in mayonnaise and relish to blend. 
Place in a covered container. Refrigerate overnight before serving. 

Makes 2 1/2 cups


----------

